# Neue Rassen



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

Ist vielleicht ein bisschen verfrüht, das zu fragen, aber was meint ihr, welche Rassen kommen mit dem ersten 
 Add on ? und für welche Fraktion? begründet eure Aussagen bitte und nennt bitte nur eine die ihr am  
 wahrscheinlichsten findet.


----------



## IsP (28. Mai 2008)

Skaven ?


----------



## jabor (28. Mai 2008)

IsP schrieb:


> Skaven ?


sind rattenähnliche viecher, kann man zum beispiel in warhammer: mark of chaos spielen


----------



## Moagim (28. Mai 2008)

So macht die Abstimmung nicht viel Sinn.....falls weitere Rassen gleich im ersten Add on dazukommen, (das ist nicht zwingend) kommen 2 Völker. Auserdem müssten die in die jeweilige Fraktion passen.
Man könnte genausogut erst einmal jedem Volk eine weitere Klasse spendieren.....gäbe schon noch so einiges Bestienmeister bei den DE, Nachtgoblins bei den Grünhäuten, Beim Chaos stehen noch eine Menge Möglichkeiten offen allein wenn man die anderen Götter aktiver einbindet.  
Magier und Ritterorden für das Imperium, möglicherweise sogar Zwergenslayer.........Auf die Chaos Zwerge könnte ich aber verzichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja man weiß noch gar nichts bezüglich Add on Plänen, es muss ja nicht unbedingt ein ganz neuer Konflikt dazukommen, erstmal könnten sie weitere Gebiete in die bestehende RvR Kampagne einbauen.

Wäre mir auch lieber als wenn plötzlich ein komplett neues Kriegsgebiet "aufploppt" und alle dann dahin rennen, weil es ja neu ist.....lieber langsam rantasten. Die Zeit wird es zeigen wie ein Add on dann tatsächlich aussieht.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

wieso es geht ja darum dass ihr die Rasse nennt die ihr am realistischsten findet dh. die genug Story und 
 Klassenhintergrund bietet zB Skaven mit ihren Assasinen usw und Ogger die sogar eine eigene Magieform ham 
 (Wanstmagie)


----------



## grimmgork (28. Mai 2008)

du müsstest pärchen bilden welche passen würden. Wenn es ein addon geben würde währe das wahrscheinlichste szenario:

Echsenmenschen - Skaven (Lustria usw.)

Der rest kommt entweder schon vor (bretonia= menschen und waldelfen =spitzohren) oder haben nicht so ein geeigneten hintergrund  für ein mmo...
und ogers sind eigentlich relativ neutral oder besser gesagt sie bekämpfen alle.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

Es geht um eure persönliche Meinung, keine Prognosen


----------



## Sagardo (28. Mai 2008)

Naja man könnte auch eine große Rasse wie die Skaven einbinden und ihr eine eigene Fraktion zusprechen *gg
So wäre man wieder bei den vorteilhaften 3 Fraktionen System 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimmgork (28. Mai 2008)

die skaven schliessen sich eigentlich immer dem chaos an (sie besitzen natürlich ihre eigenen weltherrschafts pläne)


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

Das mag ja sein dass die Oger (noch) neutral sind. das kann man aber total einfach in die Story einbauen 
 ,dass sie Partei ergreifen. Irgendeine Fehde oder sowas.


----------



## Vandergroth (28. Mai 2008)

Ich denke mal das die Auswahl ein ganz klein bißchen beschränkt ist mit nur 3 Optionen...
Wenn man bedenkt, daß Bretonen, Waldelfen, Vampire, Khemri etc. hier keine Erwähnung gefunden haben ^^

Egal:

Ich denke mal, das Wahrscheinlichste wird eine Mischung aus Skaven und Echsenmenschen werden.
Lustria wäre ein weiterer Kontinent und ein weiteres stark umkämpftes Territorium. In Lustria sind die Skaven schon seit längerem aktiv und die erbarmungslose Erbfeidschaft der beiden Völker brodelt seit Jahrhunderten. Skaven sind nicht blöde und können sowohl von Tzeench als auch vom hexerkönig "überzeugt" werden, sich am krieg zu beteiligen. Die Echsenmenschen werden keine andere Wahl haben als sich an die Siedlungen der Menschen und Zwerge zu wenden......

blah blah ^^


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

Ihr müsst ja auch bedenken dass die Rassen genügend Hintergrund für 4 Klassen bieten müssen.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

Egal sind meine Lieblinge und ich will wissen was IHR von MEINEN Lieblingen am liebsten haben wollt bzw 
 realistisch findet^^


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (28. Mai 2008)

Don schrieb:


> Ihr müsst ja auch bedenken dass die Rassen genügend Hintergrund für 4 Klassen bieten müssen.



Ich behaupte einmal (und weiß es auch - hrhr), dass jedes Volk aus Warhammer genügend Hintergrund für 4 Klassen hätten.



Don schrieb:


> Egal sind meine Lieblinge und ich will wissen was IHR von MEINEN Lieblingen am liebsten haben wollt bzw
> realistisch findet^^



Es gibt auch eine Editier-Funktion, da musste nicht ständig Doppelposts erstellen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GorbadEisenfaust (28. Mai 2008)

Warum sind Bretonia, Khemri, Vampirfürsten und Waldelfen nicht in der Umfrage enthalten?


----------



## Wamboland (28. Mai 2008)

Oger .. sind absolut unwahrscheinlich, aber wären als Rasse richtig geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (28. Mai 2008)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Oger .. sind absolut unwahrscheinlich, aber wären als Rasse richtig geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wieso nicht Oger kommen dann halt auf beiden Seiten vor, sie sind ja DIE Söldner der Warhammerwelt, jeder der ihnen etwas Gold und genug zu Futtern gibt kann sich sicher sein das sie mit ihm Kämpfen.

Aber von seinen Lieblingen abgesehen die paranoiden und absolut verrückten Skaven.


----------



## GorbadEisenfaust (28. Mai 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> wieso nicht Oger kommen dann halt auf beiden Seiten vor, sie sind ja DIE Söldner der Warhammerwelt, jeder der ihnen etwas Gold und genug zu Futtern gibt kann sich sicher sein das sie mit ihm Kämpfen.



Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, meinst du, dass man als Oger sich seine Fraktion aussuchen soll und wie soll es dann weiter gehen? So, dass die Oger-Reiche der Ordnungs-Fraktion gegen die der Zerstörungs-Fraktion kämpfen, oder soll danach noch einmal entschieden werden in welches der klassischen Startgebiete sie einsteigen werden (Zwerge, Imperium, Hochelfen, bzw. Grünhäute, Chaos, Dunkelelfen)?


----------



## Sempai02 (28. Mai 2008)

Es müssten ja immer 2 Völker für eine Paarung sein. Als Dunkelelfenfan habe ich zwar schon meine Lieblingsrasse, trotzdem fänd ich Echsenmenschen wegen des Designes oder auch Untote klasse,wobei da das Problem der hirnlosen Masse besteht. Interessant wäre es trotzdem. Nur ein neues Elfenvolk bräuchte ich erstmal nicht,wobei mir neue Gebiete sowieso wichtiger wären als neue Rassen.


----------



## Vandergroth (28. Mai 2008)

Neue Gebiete fänd ich auch spannender, aber das würde halt irgendwie auch Hauptstädte voraussetzen, was wiederum zu bestimmten Rassen führen würde, blah blah.... *grins*

Skaven sind auf jeden Fall schon im Spiel implementiert, also die Bots. Echsenmenschen weiß ich nicht, aber es wären dann zumindest auch schonmal neue Bots, die in einem Addon vorkommen würden. Neues Gebiet Lustria, eine Hauptstadt schön unter der Erde für die Skaven und eine schön in einem dichten Dschungel in einer Pyramidenstadt.
Wer die Bücher zu Warhammer Fantasy Battle kennt, wird jetzt wahrscheinlich genauso in Zukunftsvisionen der Landschaft schwelgen.

Erm,.... zurück zum Thema.

Wirklich andere Kombinationen für eine Erweiterung erschließen sich mir bis jetzt noch nicht so wirklich, habe aber auch vor Jahren aufgehört mit zinnminnies ^^

Bei den Echsenmenschen haben wir auf jeden Fall genug Potential für die 4 Archetypen:

Kroxigore = Tank
Sauruskrieger = Melee
Skink = Range
Skink Schamane = Heilung

Bei den ratten siehts glaube ich nicht wirklich anders aus:

Tank = Rattenoger?
Melee = Skavenkrieger
Range = Seuchenschleuder oder so ähnlich
Heilung = Seuchenpriester

Sollte doch eigentlich passen, oder?


----------



## Auylio (28. Mai 2008)

Ich würde mich über neue Klassen bei den bisherigen Rassen und schöne Skavlein freuen.
So wie Vandergroth hätte ich das jetzt auch gepostet, jetzt muss ich mir ja nichtmehr die Mühe machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arthros (28. Mai 2008)

mit den Zwergen ist meine lieblings Rasse schon implementiert (schreibt man das so????) ich würd mir für zwerge zwar noch Slayer als Klasse wünschen obwohl es den warscheinlich 5 millonen von ihnen auf jedem server geben würde . Sonst die oger fänd ich cool über die klassen kann ich jetzt nicht sagen weil ich mich beim tabeltop nicht auf oger konzentriert habe . Waldelfen fänd ich auch noch cool 

Klassen könnt ich mir vorstellen: 
Kampftänzer 
Waldläufer
Ewige Wächter 
Zaubersänger (aber ehr weniger)

aber einglich noch zu früh sich darüber gedanken zumachen da noch nicht einmal 
das hauptspiel raus ist 

mfg Fynn


----------



## AltathirChris (28. Mai 2008)

ich will waldelfen^^ das geilste volk überhaupt^^

tank=es gab doch diese typen mit den speeren^^
Melee=kampftänzer/vll dryaden oder so
Range=waldläufer(nur range, nich wie schattenkrieger)
Heal=zauberer oder zauberin


man hätte nur das problem das die nich zur zerstörung und auch nich 100% zur ordnung gehören


----------



## gultis (28. Mai 2008)

100% lustria bzw allgemein die "neue" welt der ganze westliche kontinent dazu zählt ja auch nagaroth un die DEs müssten nichtmehr auf ihren schiffchen wohnen ^^
skaven natürlich fürs die zerstöhrung passt und haben auch vor warhammer online schon oft mit dem chaos zusammen gearbeitet
echsen bei der ordnung? ... aber sicher ! mit den hochelfen waren sie immerhin auch schon alliirt und ich seh schon das Rp wen nen skin-schami in ner stadt steht und er ein makro spamt "brauchsssst granissssch sssso gucken diessss gold gehört den göttern" wen ein zwerg oder imp an ihm vorbeiläuft XD
jo aufjedenfall diese kombie es müsste nur lediglich einen trifftigen grund geben das die echsen ihre antipatie den imperium und zwergen gegenüber entsagen bei den hochelfen is das ken problem


----------



## Kryos (28. Mai 2008)

Ich denke Echsenmenschen kommen zur Ordnung und Vampirfürsten zum Chaos.

Zitat der Echsenmenschen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zitat der Vampirfürsten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit dürfte die Loyalität im Zweifelsfalle klar sein.

Skaven sind NPC Gegner unter Altdorf wie schon mehrfach gezeigt. Denke nicht das die spielbar werden.


----------



## Leoncore (28. Mai 2008)

Aber was ist mit den Gruftkönigen z.b.? Sie zur dunklen Seite zu stecken wäre auch verkehrt, da Vampire und (die Priesterschaft von) Khemri erbitterte Feinde sind. Aber gut, Khemri wird wohl nie als spielbares Volk erscheinen, alleine deswegen, weil man dort keine Auswahl hätte.

Tank = Grabwächter
Heiler = Priester von Khemri
Melee = ? (bei Khemri gibt es nicht wirklich viele Einheiten die Damage austeilen. Einzig allein der Riese und der Streitwagen. Aber es können nicht hunderte Spieler so rumrennen. Allein die Vorstellung, das dann 50 Skelettriesen durch die Gegend rennen. ^^)
Range = ? (normalerweise auch die Priesterschaft)


@Vandergroth

Bei der Skaven-Melee eher ein Assassine des Clan Eshin, als ein Skavenkrieger.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

@ Vandergroth ich fände einen Assasinen cooler als melee und wie willst du Rattenoger implementieren als 
 spielbare Klasse?? die würden doch alles überragen. neinein ich würde sagen anstatt dem Krieger der Assasine
  und anstatt dem Rattenoger der krieger


----------



## Moagim (29. Mai 2008)

Naja Kryos das stimmt zwar das die als NPCs verwendet werden, aber die Skaven haben ja unterschiedliche Clans Züchterclan, Seuchenclan etc......und sie sind auch "käuflich". Könnte man schon so einrichten das beispielsweise ein Clan aufgrund von Versprechungen/Belohnungen sich der Zerstörung anschließt.


----------



## Gissy (29. Mai 2008)

also ich wäre für die skaven.

kann garnicht genug von den tollpatschigen felldingern bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (29. Mai 2008)

Ach ja tut mir Leid, dass ich euch zu wenig Auswahlmöglichkeiten gelassen habe. Is die erste von mir 
 gestartete Umfrage   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .Also wenn sie euch net gefällt bitte einfach nicht mehr schreiben und ich starte in 
 einer woche oder so ne neue mit mehr Auswahlmöglichkeiten.


----------



## GorbadEisenfaust (29. Mai 2008)

Wie stellt ihr euch denn vor Skaven in das Spiel einzubauen? Mit welcher Fraktion sollen sie kämpfen? Wie soll ihre Hauptstad aussehen? Denn meines Wissens nach, leben Skaven unter der Erde und kommen nur zum Zwecke des Krieges an die Oberfläche.


----------



## gultis (29. Mai 2008)

hab ich schonmal geschrieben , zumindest teilweise gegner echsen und die hauptstadt muss ja nich skavenblight sein es kann ja erstmal eine etwas kleinere stadtunter den dampfenden dschungeln sein dort könnte man vieleicht auch eine art "zwei-ebenen-krieg" einführen mir schwebt etwas vor wie ... echsen starten in einem ganz normalem startgebeit im dschungel und skanen in einem riesen höhlensystem diereckt darunter man könnte unter die karten riesige unteridische reiche integriren pracktisch 2 maps übereinander wie in "armies of exigo"


----------



## PARAS.ID (29. Mai 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> ....Auf die Chaos Zwerge könnte ich aber verzichten




lol glaubt überhaupt noch einer das sich mal GW m,al die blöße geben wird und diese rasse nochmal irgendwie mit nem Armeebuch supportet? lol

in der Zeit wo die Chaoszwerge praktisch verschwudnen sind gabs 3 armeebücher für die hochelfen, keienr spielt die Chaoszwerge und ich glaub selbst GW wünscht sich ,dass sie niemals gespielt werden .. lol^^

die nächste erweiterung wird

Bretonia und skaven *prophezei*

eine andere völkerkosntellation ist nicht oder nur schwer denkbar und auch nur unter starker individueller story 

Waldelfen , Kemri und Echsenkrieger sidn entweder zuweit weg von jeglichem kampfgeschehen oder zu neutral udn somit ohne gegner

Vampire -> mit welchem Gegner bitte? eventuel Bretonia

Oger? auch kein gegnerisches pendant


eigentlich wäre das passende Pendant zu skaven die Zwerge,aber diese fallen schon weg ,da sie bereits die orks und goblisn als gegenr haben.

oder Mythic geht nun den Weg das sie etwas ganz anderes ausprobieren und mit absicht das Balancing etwas zum wanken bringen und jeweils einem volk der Ordnung und der Zerstörung ein 2. Volks als gegenspieler spendieren.

Die Dunkelelfen haben schon seit anbeginn probleme mit den echsenmenschen und sehen sich im neuen Add-on an der südseite ihres Herrschaftsgebeit, bei Arnheim eventuell, nun den sich echsenmenschen gegenüber.
Während aus den dunklen stollen der Zwerge die skavenplage über sie hineinbricht.

weiterer vorteil: neue szenarien in lustrischen wäldern (regenwald) und in Stollen (Zwergenreich) möglich. ^^

Falsl jmd schreit: nicht Fair!
Das ist War (Krieg) Der ist nicht fair, ihr verweichlichten Grünhäute.


----------



## PARAS.ID (29. Mai 2008)

Don schrieb:


> @ Vandergroth ich fände einen Assasinen cooler als melee und wie willst du Rattenoger implementieren als
> spielbare Klasse?? die würden doch alles überragen. neinein ich würde sagen anstatt dem Krieger der Assasine
> und anstatt dem Rattenoger der krieger



Ist ja auch passiert.
Soweit ich weiß war ja klan eshin (hier diese möchtegern assasinen) beim angriff des chaos dabei.

Ickze möchten sein Jezzail *klaue reib vor Freude* viele böse-böse-böse rosa-häuter erschiezens. khihihi ... oder auch dumme sklavenz... khihihi


----------



## PARAS.ID (29. Mai 2008)

gultis schrieb:


> und ich seh schon das Rp wen nen skin-schami in ner stadt steht und er ein makro spamt "brauchsssst granissssch sssso gucken diessss gold gehört den göttern" wen ein zwerg oder imp an ihm vorbeiläuft XD



muaha ..made my Day


*mit Jezzail auf Skink-jagd geht...*

pengz-pengz


----------



## gultis (29. Mai 2008)

also mein hoffnugsträger ist ja immer noch der gedanke das WAR wie es jetz ist sehr an den sturm des chaos erinert ( mich zumindest) nun ja es gibt so viele die skaven sehen wollen und nach dem sturm des chaos kamm ja auch "eroberung der neuen welt" mit hauptaugenmerk auf echsen und skaven
ich fänd die konstelation einfach klasse 
es brauch halt für die echsen nur nen grund um sich mit menschen un zwergen zu verbünden


----------



## GorbadEisenfaust (29. Mai 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Bretonia und skaven *prophezei*




Bretonia ist ein Reitervolk, ein Ritter von ihnen würde niemlas von seinem Pferd absteigen, daher wäre es sehr schwer sie in das Spiel einzubauen.


----------



## PARAS.ID (29. Mai 2008)

gultis schrieb:


> also mein hoffnugsträger ist ja immer noch der gedanke das WAR wie es jetz ist sehr an den sturm des chaos erinert ( mich zumindest) nun ja es gibt so viele die skaven sehen wollen und nach dem sturm des chaos kamm ja auch "eroberung der neuen welt" mit hauptaugenmerk auf echsen und skaven
> ich fänd die konstelation einfach klasse
> es brauch halt für die echsen nur nen grund um sich mit menschen un zwergen zu verbünden




Gut hab dass neue alles nicht so verfolgt und unter den Aspekt würde das natürlich auch Sinn machen.

Aber Mythic und GW scheinen in Sachn Bündnissen kulant zu sein ,sonst hätten sie doch niemals Dunkelelfen und chaos sich verbünden lassn (wo Gw vor paar jahren zu meiner aktiven Zeit das Szenario der Grenztürme in Nagaroth herrausgebracht hatte)


----------



## PARAS.ID (29. Mai 2008)

GorbadEisenfaust schrieb:


> Bretonia ist ein Reitervolk, ein Ritter von ihnen würde niemlas von seinem Pferd absteigen, daher wäre es sehr schwer sie in das Spiel einzubauen.



Es gibt aber auch regimenter zu fuß, von rittern, soweit ich noch weiß.


----------



## GorbadEisenfaust (29. Mai 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch regimenter zu fuß, von rittern, soweit ich noch weiß.



Nein, die bretonischen Ritter sind lediglich auf ihren Rössern unterwegs. Das einzigste Fußvolk der Bretonia sind bretonische Bogenschützen, Bauern und Landsknechte.


----------



## Aldaric87 (29. Mai 2008)

GorbadEisenfaust schrieb:


> Nein, die bretonischen Ritter sind lediglich auf ihren Rössern unterwegs. Das einzigste Fußvolk der Bretonia sind bretonische Bogenschützen, Bauern und Landsknechte.



Jap, dass hab ich wo gelesen. Und wie sollte man daraus ne Klasse für jeden Archetyp machen... ^^


----------



## grimmgork (29. Mai 2008)

Also die einzige wirkliche konstellation die ich sehe ist echsenmenschen -skaven.

1: Lustria wäre ein total geniales neues gebiet
2: Die Fehde zwischen skaven und echsenmenschen besteht schon sehr lange
3: Die skaven schliessen sich oft dem chaos an (haben aber ihre eigenen pläne), Echsenmenschen haben eine relativ gute beziehung zu den hochelfen(man siehe die kampagne lustria) und ausserdem könnte man das locker verpacken mit ordnung, weil die slanns die welt im gleichgewicht hallten will und sie sich deshalb der ordnung anschliessen.
4: Echsenmenschen und skaven haben einfach nur style
5: Unterrirdische Skavenstädte würden mich reizen und echsenmenschen städte und tempel sehen auch cool aus.


----------



## Sytranuss (29. Mai 2008)

Ich würde mich da auch dem Vorschlag "Skaven und Echsenmenschen" anschließen. Sie bieten immerhin eine gute Alternative zu den jetzigen , allesamt sehr menschlichen Rassen (die Grünhäute eventuell ausgenommen) und passen trotzdem gut auf die jeweilige Seite. Außerdem.... Mich würde es einfach reizen ein paar Ratten abzuschlachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadSquare (29. Mai 2008)

Es muss nicht immer eine neue Paarung sein. Man braucht nich immer Todfeinde. So kann man RasseXX den grünhäuten als verstärkung geben, die die Zwerge nicht mögen (order vs destruction) aber nicht ihre Todfeinde in ihnen sehen. Umgekehrt gilt das natürlich auch für die Zwerge und sonst alle anderen Rassen.
-> Es muss kein neuer Konflikt entstehen, man kann den alten durch Bündnisse/andere Ereignisse ausbauen.


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Mai 2008)

MadSquare, das Problem ist dann wo plaziert man dann bitte die Hauptstädte der Völker, auf Unterschiedlichen Kontinenten würde es irgendwie keinen Sinn machen, da dann das gefühl des Gebietseroberns etwas zu kurz kommen würde.


----------



## Vandergroth (30. Mai 2008)

Leoncore schrieb:


> @Vandergroth
> 
> Bei der Skaven-Melee eher ein Assassine des Clan Eshin, als ein Skavenkrieger.



/signed

Warum sich die Echsen mit den menschen und den Zwergen verbünden sollen? Weil sie keine andere Wahl haben! So einfach ist das ^^
Skaven verbünden sich ja eben auch nur mit anderen dunklen Mächten, wenn sie ihren eigenen Vorteil daraus ziehen können.

Und wie ich sehe ist die allgemeine meinung recht eindeutig:

Echsenmenschen vs. Skaven für´s erste Addon! ^^

Jetzt nitte einen Beta-Key, das Release und gut (tip) 2 Jahre spielen, bis es dann soweit ist.
Aber zumindest haben wir´s in der Community schon mal geklärt, was wir wollen und was wir am sinnvollsten halten.


----------



## gultis (30. Mai 2008)

genau alle macht der Community^^


ein ander vorteil wäre das warhammer dan 2 völker drin hätte die es eher weniger in andren spielen gibt und das disign is ja mal einzigartig selbst die echsen sehen nich so aus wie in andren fantasy universen



sterni hörst du unser flehen ?????


----------



## ExInferis (30. Mai 2008)

Meerelfen und Vampirfürsten, beziehungsweise Untote wäre auch was.
Da würde sowas wie ein Necro als Beispiel hinzu kommen.


----------



## grimmgork (30. Mai 2008)

meerelfen?


----------



## Chirogue (30. Mai 2008)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Meerelfen und Vampirfürsten, beziehungsweise Untote wäre auch was.
> Da würde sowas wie ein Necro als Beispiel hinzu kommen.


Wäre denk ich mal garnicht so unlogisch...


----------



## MadSquare (30. Mai 2008)

Nehmen wir mal auf einem Server gibt es 100 Zwerge und 100 grünhäute. Jetzt geben wir den grünhäuten noch rasseXX als verbündeten. Das bedeutet aber nicht das es jetzt 100 Zwerge vs 200 grünhäute + rasseXX ist.
Sondern 100 Zwerge vs 100 grünhäute + rasseXX

- Sagen wir, von dem rest der zerstörung wechseln einige von chaos/dunkelelfen zu rasseXX, diese fehlen dann eben bei den chaos/dunkelelfen, die gesamtbalance ist also nicht beeinträchtigt (und ich glaube kaum, dass nur die orcs die zwergenhauptstadt angreifen, oder dass, wenn altdorf unter angriff steht, die zwerge und hochelfen nichts dagegen tun)
Und die sehr gleichmäßige verteilung der Rassen wird es auch ohne addon nich geben,

- Sagen wir, es kommen neue Spieler dazu. Diese werden nicht alle rasseXX beitreten, sondern wenn sie die zwerge mögen den Zwergen. Wir hätten also 150 Zwerge vs 150 grünhäute + rasseXX.


----------
Wenn das doch zu sehr das Balancing angreift, kann man den hauptkonflikt erweitern:
grünhäute vs zwerge ->> grünhäute + rasseXX vs zwerge +rasseYY

die grünhäute und die zwerge tragen also den hauptkonflikt aus, haben aber beide verbündete dazu geholt, aber die verbündeten müssen nicht zwangsläufig ein Völker paar sein und brauchen auch nicht zwangsläufig eine Hauptstatdt, da sie die ihrer Verbündeten mitbenutzen können.


gruß, Square.


----------



## Elida85 (30. Mai 2008)

Falsches Forum Freundchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GorbadEisenfaust (30. Mai 2008)

MadSquare schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal auf einem Server gibt es 100 Zwerge und 100 grünhäute. Jetzt geben wir den grünhäuten noch rasseXX als verbündeten. Das bedeutet aber nicht das es jetzt 100 Zwerge vs 200 grünhäute + rasseXX ist.
> Sondern 100 Zwerge vs 100 grünhäute + rasseXX
> 
> - Sagen wir, von dem rest der zerstörung wechseln einige von chaos/dunkelelfen zu rasseXX, diese fehlen dann eben bei den chaos/dunkelelfen, die gesamtbalance ist also nicht beeinträchtigt (und ich glaube kaum, dass nur die orcs die zwergenhauptstadt angreifen, oder dass, wenn altdorf unter angriff steht, die zwerge und hochelfen nichts dagegen tun)
> ...




Mit diesem Prinzip bin ich recht unzufrieden, zumal RasseXX, bzw. RasseYY dann keine eigene Hauptstadt hätte, sondern nur Einwohner der bereits vorhandenen Hauptstädte. Einige Viertel in die Hauptstädte einzugliedern, in denen die neuen Rassen unterkünftig sind halte ich auch für unpassend, da beispielsweise Grünhäute niemals mit Vampiren, Skaven o.ä. zusammen hausen würden. Dieses Prinzip würde einfach nicht in die Warhammer-Story hineinpassen.


----------



## MadSquare (30. Mai 2008)

GorbadEisenfaust schrieb:


> Mit diesem Prinzip bin ich recht unzufrieden, zumal RasseXX, bzw. RasseYY dann keine eigene Hauptstadt hätte, sondern nur Einwohner der bereits vorhandenen Hauptstädte. Einige Viertel in die Hauptstädte einzugliedern, in denen die neuen Rassen unterkünftig sind halte ich auch für unpassend, da beispielsweise Grünhäute niemals mit Vampiren, Skaven o.ä. zusammen hausen würden. Dieses Prinzip würde einfach nicht in die Warhammer-Story hineinpassen.


Das ist wahr.
Mir erscheint es jedoch als einzige Möglichkeit Rassen hinzuzufügen ohne einen neuen Hauptkonflikt zu erstellen. 

Evtl. kommen ja gar keine neuen rassen, weil diese nicht ins Spielgeschehen passen, was aber natürlich schade wäre.


----------



## GorbadEisenfaust (30. Mai 2008)

MadSquare schrieb:


> Das ist wahr.
> Mir erscheint es jedoch als einzige Möglichkeit Rassen hinzuzufügen ohne einen neuen Hauptkonflikt zu erstellen.
> 
> Evtl. kommen ja gar keine neuen rassen, weil diese nicht ins Spielgeschehen passen, was aber natürlich schade wäre.



Da würde ich es aber passender finden, das System beizubehalten und neue Hauptkonflikte einzubauen, zumal man somit zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen könnte, undzwar zwei neue Völker und neue Gebiete.

Im moment zweifel ich noch ein wenig daran, dass Skaven in das Spielsystem eingebaut werden, da sich einige bereits unter Altdorf eingenistet haben und es für Ordnungs-, besonders Imperiumsspieler eine Aufgabe ist diese zu töten. Aus diesem Grund gehe ich eher davon aus, dass Skaven eine NPC-Rasse, anstatt eine spielbare sein werden.


----------



## Der Gil (30. Mai 2008)

Ich hoffe auf Space Marines^^,
ne mal Spas beiseite, ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass wenn beim ersten Add-On neue Rassen kommen werden,
das diese vielleicht Vampire oder Khemri sein werden und natürlich Bretonen, da diese direkt neben dem Imperium liegen


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (30. Mai 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auf Space Marines^^,
> ne mal Spas beiseite, ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass wenn beim ersten Add-On neue Rassen kommen werden,
> das diese vielleicht Vampire oder Khemri sein werden und natürlich Bretonen, da diese direkt neben dem Imperium liegen



Hmm, ich würde eher vermuten (wie viele andere hier auch), dass die Skaven und Echsenmenschen als erstes erscheinen würden. Vampire stell ich mir ein wenig schwierig vor, da die Untoten Legionen einzig von Vampiren und Nekromanten kontrolliert werden - und 3 Vampirklassen und eine Nekromantenklasse, stell ich mir ein wenig...mmh unoriginell vor.

@GorbadEisenfaust
Das sollte Mythic nicht hindern die Skaven als spielbare Rasse einzubauen. Man wird ja auch als Ordnungsspieler gegen Chaos-Npcs..etc kämpfen - ist doch kein Grund.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber wahrscheinlich liegen wir alle falsch und in Wahrheit kommt das einzig wahre Volk, das Volk aller Völker, die Unübertroffenen! Jaha, ihr habt recht gehört: ich meine die....*Chaoszwerge*!


----------



## Leoncore (31. Mai 2008)

Jetzt mal eine ernsthafte Frage: Welche Gegenpartei könnte man Khemri gegenüberstellen? Die einzig mögliche Partei, die es allerdings noch nicht als spielbare Armee in Warhammer gibt, wäre Arabia. Kommt nur drauf an, ob sowas auch bei den Leuten ankämme?! Oder aber, man startet als Spieler der Seite der Ordnung in irgendeiner Hafenstadt, die in Arabia liegt und schlägt sich dann zur untoten Pyramidenhauptstadt vor! Aber noch geiler wäre es eben, man könnte eine spielbaren Charakter aus Arabia spielen. So nen Teppichflitzer oder Kamelentreiber wäre bestimmt ganz nett anzusehen.^^


----------



## HGVermillion (31. Mai 2008)

MadSquare schrieb:


> Das ist wahr.
> Mir erscheint es jedoch als einzige Möglichkeit Rassen hinzuzufügen ohne einen neuen Hauptkonflikt zu erstellen.
> 
> Evtl. kommen ja gar keine neuen rassen, weil diese nicht ins Spielgeschehen passen, was aber natürlich schade wäre.



Es wird sicher Echsenmenschen vs. Skaven kommen da bin ich mir sicher, einfach aus dem grund da die Skaven a) sehr beliebt sind und b) mal wirklich eine abgefahrene Rasse sind.



Leoncore schrieb:


> Jetzt mal eine ernsthafte Frage: Welche Gegenpartei könnte man Khemri gegenüberstellen? Die einzig mögliche Partei, die es allerdings noch nicht als spielbare Armee in Warhammer gibt, wäre Arabia. Kommt nur drauf an, ob sowas auch bei den Leuten ankämme?! Oder aber, man startet als Spieler der Seite der Ordnung in irgendeiner Hafenstadt, die in Arabia liegt und schlägt sich dann zur untoten Pyramidenhauptstadt vor! Aber noch geiler wäre es eben, man könnte eine spielbaren Charakter aus Arabia spielen. So nen Teppichflitzer oder Kamelentreiber wäre bestimmt ganz nett anzusehen.^^



Solange Games Workshop selbst noch nicht weiß welche Armeen in Arabia passen würde (da es dafür keine offizielle Armee gibt) werden wir wohl darauf verzichten müssen.


----------



## RolyPoly (31. Mai 2008)

Also die Einteilung von Tank, Meelee, Range und Healer ist nur als Richtlinie zu bewerten und muss nicht haargenau eingehalten werden. Bei den Hochelfen z.B. sind weder der Schwertmeister und erst recht nicht der Weisse Löwe wirklich als Tank zu bezeichnen. 
Einheiten wie Kroxigore oder Oger halte ich für unwarscheinlich, weil sie grösser als die normalen Humanoiden sind und fast schon an die Qualität von Monstern herankommen.

Ich denke, folgende Kriterien müssen erfüllt sein:
a) zwei Völker die sich vom Hintergrund her bekämpfen und den Fraktionen Ordnung/Chaos zuzuorden sein können.
b) 4 Klassen, die die Richtlinien annähernd erfüllen UND jeweils genug Hintergrund besitzen um einen breitgefächerte und interessante Skillung zu gewährleisten (den so oft gefordeten Musketenschützen des Imperiums halte ich daher für Unsinn, weil dies nur ein normaler Soldat ist ist, dem man den Speer weggenommen hat und dafür ne Knarre in die Hand gedrückt hat. Was soll der denn in höheren Stufen alles lernen können? Da ist die Muskete beim Zwergen Mechanikus weit aus besser aufgehoben).



Schauen wir mal, was es da gibt:
zu a)
i) Khemri vs. Bretonen (Bretonen gehen gerne auf Kreuzzug Urlaub in den sonnigen Süden)
ii) Skaven vs. Echsenmenschen
iii) Tiermenschen vs. Waldelfen
iv) Vampire vs. mmmh........eigentlich hauen die sich auch nur hauptsächlich mit dem Imperium. Da fällt mir kein neuer Gegner ein. Man könnte sie aber notfalls als Khemri ersatz gegen die Bretonen schicken.

Schicken wir also Kandidaten i) bis iii) zum nächsten Casting.
zu b)
i) 
Untote als Charakterklassen zu erfinden ist immer etwas schwer. immerhin lernt son Skellett nix. Es ist ja Tod.  Es sind Marionetten der Charaktermodelle und können nicht alleine rumlaufen. Die einzigen Klassen die man haben könnte sind Charaktermodelle, die aber normalerweise zu selten sind, als dass sie überall zu dutzenden durch die Gegend laufen können. Zwar könnte man mit dem Holzhammer n paar Klassen zusammen schustern (Vampirgraf/Gruftprinz, Nekromant/Gruftpriester, Verfluchter/Grabwächter...und was viertes fällt mir ehrlich gesagt bei beiden nicht ein), da aber auch die Bretonen als reine Ritterarmee Probleme hätten 4 interessante, unterschiedliche Klassen zusammen zu kriegen, erkläre ich Team i) als in der zweiten Casting Runde gescheitert.
ii)
Skaven:
Sturmratte
Klanratte/Seuchenmönch
Giftwindkrieger/Meutenbändiger/Seuchenschleuderer/Gossenläufer (mit aufstiegsmöglichkeit zum Assassinen)
grauer Prophet/Seuchenpriester/Warlockktechniker
Echsenmenschen:
Tempelwache
Sauruskrieger
(Chamäleon-)Skink
Skinkschamane
bei den Echsen wurde es mit den 4 Kalssen was knapp, aber durchaus realisierbar. Team ii) kommt weiter.
iii)
Tiermenschen
Bestigor
Gor
Ungor (dennen könnte man nochwas zum werfen/schiessen geben oder Fähigkeiten wie Schleichen und Fallen stellen erlauben)
Schamane
Waldelfen:
Ewiger Wächter (ein normaler Krieger wäre dem Schattenkrieger zu ähnlich und sowas wie Dryaden wäre zu....seltsam)
Kampftänzer
Waldläufer
Baumsänger
Geht auch. Manche der 4 Klassen sind was wässrig und schwer zu realisieren, aber durchaus eine Option.


Insgesamt würde ich aber trotzdem Team ii) zum Sieger beim Deutschland sucht den Warhammer Star Casting wählen.


----------



## Triceratroll (1. Juni 2008)

ich hoffe ja fals skaven kommen sllten auf grauer prophet als spielbare klasse^^ 

um den zu spielen gibts sogar nn passendes musikstück.. ac/dc und Hells bells.. passt wie die faust aufs auge^^ son richtig warpsteinstaub junkie der ne priese zuviel hatte^^


----------



## Waldläufer (1. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube mehr an Skaven und Echsenmenschen weil oger einfach im Tabletop so übermächtig als einzelner ist das es schwierig wäre so einen ins Spiel zu bringen. Ich Add On glaube ich aber eher an Vampire+Skaven.


----------



## gultis (2. Juni 2008)

skaven vs echsen und ruhe ist ^^
 und fürs 2te addon waldelfen vs tiermenschen und dan norsca und albion damit vieleicht ins spiel integrieren 
südlande, ind, arabia , cathay und nippon fallen ziemlich flach weil gw das selbst nich nich wirklich gestaltet hat
aber die trauerberge wären noch interesant nur das mit den ogern halte ich auch für schwirig zu integriren


----------



## zificult (2. Juni 2008)

haha lustig,aber nich ernst oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (2. Juni 2008)

Vieleicht doch etwas zu früh schon darüber nachzudenken aber die Zeit schläft halt net Gell! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flodde (2. Juni 2008)

Es scheint hier ja noch niemandem aufgefallen zu sein, aber ein Volk ist noch nicht einmal ansatzweise ausgeschöpft:

Man kann mit Fug und Recht behaupten, dass das Chaos an Sich schonmal nur einen Bruchteil seiner eigentlichen Bandbreite zugesprochen bekommen hat!
Zur Zeit sind nur Vertreter des Tzeentch als spielbare Charaktere anwählbar. Es fehlen also:

Khorne,
Nurgle,
Slaanesh,
das ungeteilte Chaos

Sowie Dämonen zu jeder Gottheit (obwohl die jetzt ja durch das letzte Armeebuch von den sterblichen Chaosanhängern getrennt wurden)

problematisch ist an dieser Argumentation nur, dass man keine equivalente Verstärkung für die Seite der Ordnung findet, jedenfalls nicht ohne die bestehenden Völker noch weiter auszuschlachten oder einige neue einzuführen, die ohne Hauptstadt dastehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielen Dank für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## Moagim (2. Juni 2008)

Flodde schrieb:


> Es scheint hier ja noch niemandem aufgefallen zu sein, aber ein Volk ist noch nicht einmal ansatzweise ausgeschöpft:



Doch...1 Seite (Mir schon)   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VeXo (8. Juni 2008)

Also für mich ganz klar kommt Echsenmenschen zu Ordnung - den Die Echsenmenschen haben die Elfen,Menschen und Zwerge erschaffen "so steht es zumindest in meinem Armeebuch!!!"Hier steht im Echsenmenschen Armeebuch , das die Hochelfen die Länder Lustria´s nich betreten wegen den Echsenmenschen und sich davon verhalten! Die Menschen sind habgierig, aber wurden nich von Echsenmenschen angegriffen auser sie sind zuweit vorgedrungen in die Jungle oder raubten ihre Schätze.... ! Mit den Zwergen steht dort eigentlich nix . Aber die Echsenmenschen wollen die Orks beseitigen da sie eine nich vorhergesehene Missgebildete Rasse sei und auf die Welt nich gehörte ,jedoch haben sie sich so Stark auf der Welt verbreitet das Sie sie nicht schafften Auszurotten. Genau so wie die Skaven ! die Hochelfen blünderten einige Tempel der Echsenmenschen aber nich oft versucheten es einige Male vergeblich.Und das Chaos zum Schluss wurde in Itza vom ersten SLannpriester Lord Kroak(war der so, der Name?) eine lange Zeit aufgehalten ,jedoch starb er doch sein Glaube daran sie zurück zudrängen zum Nord/süpol in die Dämonen-tore war so stark das er selbst TOT weiter kämpfte !!! Dann wurden Verteidigungslinien an Nord und Südpol aufgestellt mit Echsenmenschen und nach einiger Zeit auch glaube ich Hochelfen um das Chaos aufzuhalten (das immer wenn es sich gestärkt hat ausbrach)

Die Skaven klar zur Zerstörung da sie Anhänger des Chaos sind was man manchmal(eher selten) auf den Skaven findet (er Zeichen der Gehörnten Ratte) - Hier zu passt sehr gut zum Seuchen Klan der Gott Nurgle (finde gerade den Post nich mit der Götterverteilung das nur Tzeentch bis jetzt bei dem Chaos vertreten ist)da sie die Krankheiten über das Land bringen und der Lord Skrik (Skrok oder sowas xD) der Herrscher des Klans eh keine Augen mehr hat und nur noch einige verwesenden Fleischfetzen an seinen Knochen runterhängen und trotzdem noch am Leben ist da sie (in meinen Augen ganzklar Nurgle anbeten)

MFG VeXo (wenn etwas nicht stimmt dann sagt es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (8. Juni 2008)

Hab auf ner Seite gelesen das es keine Skaven geben wird, weil sie viel zu mächtig wären um als spielbare Rasse in ein Spiel integriert zu werden.


----------



## gultis (8. Juni 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Hab auf ner Seite gelesen das es keine Skaven geben wird, weil sie viel zu mächtig wären um als spielbare Rasse in ein Spiel integriert zu werden.






also schrauben kann man ja viel ich sag ja nur trailer hexe gegen hochelfen mage ....elite gegen heldeauswahl im tt .... man musses halt auch von der seite sehen wies isn spiel passt und wies spielbar bleiben kann so kann man auch oger abwerten und normale skavenkrieger doch mal bissel pushen 
skaven sind alles andre als übermächtig eher masse stadt klasse aber mann kann da alles so hinbiegen das es im rammen bleibt denk ich


----------

